# Goby 1, Shrimp 0



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Just looked over at the tank and saw this. Can't really do anything so might as well snap a picture


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Oh man! I thought those gobies were primarily algae eaters?


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Stiphodon gobys are, but these aren't. There are a lot of different types of freshwater gobys. I've since had to move this goby and the 2 females into a different tank as he also ate 2 small paskai blue eyes


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Sorry for your losses D: which gobies were these?

Those Blue-eye fish are gorgeous. Did you get them from Shrimpfever?


----------

